
Is this a good idea to start an E-commerce platform to sell all the Accessories? - sandhyavijay
Hi, I am planning to start an E-commerce platform to sell all(A 2 Z) Accessories only. One stop online shop for accessories For Ex: Car,Fashion,Automobile,Textile,kitchen,Gardening,Sports etc. Can anyone tell will this idea works or not?
======
audreyzack
The idea definitely works well as there are many websites out which sell such
things individually or collectively.

------
prostoalex
What's your sourcing, price, shipping or labor cost advantage over Amazon's?

~~~
exolymph
I agree with the point behind prostoalex's question. How are you going to
solve customer's problems better than the existing solutions?

